# Diseño driver IGBT



## xengu (Nov 15, 2006)

Estoy inmerso en el diseño de un driver para IGBT, pero me asalta un problema. Una de las características de debe tener esta fuente es que en conmutación debe ser capaz de inyectar grandes cantidades de corriente pico (40 A) a la puerta del IGBT- para cargar lo más rápido posible las capacidades parásitas de puerta, pero en conducción o bloqueo apenas debe aportar corriente. Pues bien, la etapa final utilizado para ello es un push-pull convencional mediante MOSFET-s. Aquí viene el problema, no se que MOSFET-s elegir, ya que me interesa que sean de la menor potencia posible pero con una gran capacidad de corriente pico.

Os agradecería si me remitierais información sobre MOSFET-s de baja potencia con gran capacidad de corriente de pico. O alguna otra configuración que soporte las características mencionadas.

Un saludo.


----------



## pantuflo (Nov 19, 2006)

No alcanzo a ver bien por que necesitas amplificar tanto la corriente antes de atacar la puerta de un IGBT.

En lo que yo conozco, la mayoría de los IGBT requieren poca corriente de disparo, aun cuando queramos que trabaje en alta frecuencia (30kHz), la corriente que requieren en puerta es del orden de 10 miliamperios, la capacidad de la puerta es del orden de 10 nanofaradios, la potencia, voltaje y corriente en salida depende del modelo.


Saludos


----------



## xengu (Nov 20, 2006)

Lo primero gracias por tu interés. La razón por la que es necesaria tal magnitud de corriente es debido a la aplicación en la que estoy trabajando. 

El objetivo de mi proyecto es diseñar un driver genérico que posibilite la serialización de IGBT-s. El problema surge cuando la cargas de trabajo no se distribuyen homogéneamente entre todos los dispositivos. Por ejemplo, si se les da el orden de apertura a la vez a dos IGBT-s, y uno de ellos es más lento que el otra a la hora del apagado (debido a las diferentes características que presenta todo dispositivo) el dispositivo más rápido es el que bloquea toda la tensión de bus. Lo mismo pasa en el encendido.

Para subsanar el problema existen técnicas referidas al circuito de gobierno. El driver se encarga de meter o sacar cargas de la puerta con la finalidad de controlar tanto la derivada de la corriente como de la tensión.

Para que el driver tenga la gobernabilidad suficiente respecto a las dinámicas de los IGBT-s, debe ser capaz de cargar y descargar las capacidades de puerta casi instantáneamente. Debido a ello el driver debe ser capaz de trabajar con corrientes pico muy elevadas. En el mercado hoy en día existen driver con un capacidad de 70 A pico 4W


----------



## lmo (Dic 2, 2008)

No se si ya solucionaste el problema pero en los inverter de velocidad de motores se usa el L6386 tanto en conversores 220v a 3x220  en caso de sistemas trifasicos usa tres de estos espero que no sea demasiado tarde.

saludos


----------

